# How is this impossible?



## jonathantesoro (Mar 6, 2012)

If the title grabbed your attention.. 

Stick around! I'm just wanting to get some feedback based on my website design at the moment:

JustCThroughMyEyes | Jonathan C. Tesoro

Thank you!

ps: anything is possible.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 6, 2012)

The design is ok. There doesn't seem to be much of anything on it. And the name is pretty amateur IMO.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 6, 2012)

+1


----------



## jonathantesoro (Mar 6, 2012)

Thank you for the feedback.

Only based the name off of my initials: J.C.T


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Mar 6, 2012)

It's a blogger template site with some modifications.  If you want credibility with mainstream potential clients, you need a site that pops.  Template sites don't typically pop...

I look forward to seeing where you go from here.


----------



## Bossy (Mar 7, 2012)

jonathantesoro said:


> Thank you for the feedback.
> 
> Only based the name off of my initials: J.C.T



You don't mention that anywhere on the site, and it still doesn't work because you add "my eyes" so that would be like 5 initials. Just some thoughts.


----------

